# Dont feel like dancin?



## Beazer (Dec 11, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=sXZ1tygRaVw">http://youtube.com/watch?v=sXZ1tygRaVw</a><!-- m -->


----------



## COWHER (Dec 11, 2007)

weird :? :shock: :shock: :?


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 11, 2007)

Well I felt like dancing but after watching that video I don't. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## techhousejunkie (Dec 11, 2007)

They kind of have like a Bee-gees vibe but with a flavor of 90's pop. Not my thing though.


----------



## dorton (Dec 11, 2007)

Pretty funny, that guys gonna be singing in my head all night.

ADVISORY: Do not click before bedtime


----------



## Beazer (Dec 11, 2007)

I just felt like freakin you guys out lol. What brought it on was my friend heard it at a circle k and started dancing to it. Then when we got home we found it on youtube and he started dancing when I walked back in and so I video taped it wiht my phone lol...... aaah I need a woman, later guys lol.

P.S. I believe I saw Bobby in the background dancin.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 12, 2007)

Jon, I would never deprive you of your favorite entertainment. These guys are all yours; you need not worry about me. After all, it is your clip, posted by you, correct? 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lexi (Dec 12, 2007)

weird


----------

